# RS Sizing



## txx3ddq442 (May 6, 2009)

Didn't want to hijack the R3 sizing thread, but it got me thinking as his measurements were very close to mine. I went to Competitve Cyclist and did the fit-calculator:
Inseam 30.25
Trunk 23.5
Forearm 13.25
Arm 23.25
Thigh 23
Lower leg 20.5
Sternal notch 54
Height 67.5

Which spits out the following (French Fit):
seat tube c-c 52.6-53.1
seat tube c-t 54.2-54.7
top tube 53.1-53.5
stem 9.3-9.9
bb-saddle 63.1-65.1
saddle-handlebar 51.6-52.2
saddle setback 4.2-4.6

I'm moving from a mountaing bike to a road bike and measuring my existing bike yields a stack of 55.9 and a reach of 38.1.

If I go with top tube as the determining factor, it looks like a 51cm (53.2 top tube) is right for me. However, if my existing mountain bike figures can be trusted and stack and reach are more important, then 54cm (55.5 stack, 37.6 reach) would work better. 

In my case, can I go wrong with either one? In other words, can varying the spacers on the stem, flipping the stem, getting a shorter/longer stem, etc. compensate for a frame that may be slightly large (54cm) or slightly small (51cm)?


----------

